# After Effects: Vorschau-Abspielknopf soll am Arbeitsbereich-Ende stehenbleiben



## HeinDaddel1 (14. April 2021)

Hallo, gibt es in After Effects eine Möglichkeit, die Vorschau dahingehend so einzustellen, daß der Vorschau-Abspielknopf am Arbeitsbereich-Ende stehen bleibt? In Premiere Pro, im Programm-Fenster,  gibt es den Button ‚Endlosschleife‘. Dort kann ich zwischen einmal und dauernde Wiedergabe umschalten. Gruß Hein


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. April 2021)

Diese Option gibt es (leider) in After Effects nicht. Es gibt natürlich den Button, um den Arbeitsbereich nur einmal abzuspielen und nicht dauerhaft zu loopen. Aber egal wo dein Abspielkopf gerade ist wenn du die Wiedergabe startest, er wird immer den gesamten Arbeitsbereich einmal abspielen.
Nervt mich übrigens auch häufig.
Man kann allerdings im Vorschaupanel auch einstellen, dass der Wiedergabekopf zum Ausgangspunkt zurückspringt, wenn man die Vorschau stoppt. Aber trotzdem muss man leider immer selbst starten und stoppen, wenn man nicht den gesamten Arbeitsbereich anschauen will.


----------



## HeinDaddel1 (14. April 2021)

Hallo Martin, danke für Deine Info. Dann werde ich weiter nach einer Lösung suchen. Gruß Hein


----------

